# 16 amp plug for Benq GW2283 . Can I use 6 amp plug instead?



## vivekanurag (May 30, 2021)

Hi friends,

Recently I purchased BENQ gw2283 22 inches monitor and it came with bigger 3 pin 16 amp plug. I guess 6 amp plug should be sufficient.

I can see below ratings at back of monitor.
100-240V 50-60Hz 1.60 Amp
Output -25W

Please suggest if it's ok to purchase a new cable with 6 amp power cable. Also please share the link of the product if already tried. Thanks


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 30, 2021)

Yes you can use 6Amp with it. It would be preferable if you use an adapter like this instead of changing wiring.


----------

